
Show HN: CorrelatePro – Visualize your investments - megasquid
https://correlate.pro
======
ethancorrpro
We'll be hanging around the comments to answer any questions, talk about
investments, etc!

This project came from our frustrations with today's analytics. There are a
lot of problems, but we focused on diversification. With companies like Tesla
spanning multiple industries, it's no longer sufficient to think that having
investments in multiple industries is "diverse". Instead, let's look at the
math and see which companies' returns are not closely correlated and build a
portfolio from there.

Finally, we build with a focus on design and empathy. With correlations, we
realized that a graph is a simple, intuitive way to visualize our statistics.

~~~
megasquid
Excited to hear what you all think.

------
lozzo
the end of your page says: '© 2017 CorrelatePro. All rights reserved.'

but it is 2018 now... and those litl things might matter to some... they do to
me

~~~
megasquid
Holy smokes. Those things do matter. Thank you so much for pointing that out.

